# Cardio2Go Pro Ultra Portable EKG?



## MMiz (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about the Cardio2Go Pro?  Supposedly a patient sticks his or her thumbs on the two spots, and in thirty seconds Cardio2Go can accurately display an EKG.

The $250 home version doesn't have an EKG display, but will allow you to download the strip to your computer.

Does a one-lead EKG have any place in EMS?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 22, 2008)

well i dont buy it(figuratively) and i wouldnt buy it(literally).


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2008)

it says it takes 30 seconds. I can have the patient on a 3-lead in that time... and there should be less motion artifact.

I'm with Kev... I don't buy it... and won't buy it.

As for the home version - I remember seeing rigs from "back in the day" when I was in -P school that were designed to attach to the wrists and let a patient send a 1-lead to their MD over a phone line.


----------

